# HS621 Idle Speed



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I need to re-set the idle speed on a HS621, but can't find what rpm to set it to. Anybody know what the rpm's should be?


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

GX 160 idle speed from owners manual is +/-1400. 

You can download a pdf of the GX160 engine here: http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/engines/pdf/manuals/31ZH7600.pdf

and a copy of the HS621 Manual here: http://www.snowblowerguide.com/manuals/Honda%20HS621.pdf


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Rockproof said:


> GX 160 idle speed from owners manual is +/-1400.
> 
> You can download a pdf of the GX160 engine here: http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/engines/pdf/manuals/31ZH7600.pdf
> 
> and a copy of the HS621 Manual here: http://www.snowblowerguide.com/manuals/Honda%20HS621.pdf


It seems like 1400rpm's would be awfully low for a single stage snowblower.

Thanks,


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Purs like a kitten at that speed. Just out of curiosity though, any particular reason you are concerned about the idle speed on a blower that is always set to a WOT at 3800-4000 RPM's? Are you putting a remote aftermarket throttle on it?

Maybe I misinterpreted your question though...are you looking at running RPM on the blower or low idle speed for the motor? If your looking for running/operating RPM, per the 621 owners manual it's 4000 ......per the GX160 manual, it's 3600. I set mine at about 3800...


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Rockproof said:


> Purs like a kitten at that speed. Just out of curiosity though, any particular reason you are concerned about the idle speed on a blower that is always set to a WOT at 3800-4000 RPM's? Are you putting a remote aftermarket throttle on it?
> 
> Maybe I misinterpreted your question though...are you looking at running RPM on the blower or low idle speed for the motor? If your looking for running/operating RPM, per the 621 owners manual it's 4000 ......per the GX160 manual, it's 3600. I set mine at about 3800...


I had to put a new carb on the machine. So I want to make sure everything is set properly. Looking at the GX160 service manual. I see the idle adjustment screw, which is the plastic Philips screw over the pilot jet. And I see there's a throttle lever, also, which I see one on my motor. Should I move the lever forward to the front of the machine and set the idle to 1400 rpm, with the plastic screw? and then move the throttle lever rearward and set the running speed? And if so, where is this adjustment done?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

The HS621 shop manual says 3,700 ±150 rpm. Here's how to set it:


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Robert, thank you.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Just a word of warning for anybody buying the cheaper aftermarket replacement carbs, on Ebay. Its not a plug n play installation. These carbs have integral fuel shut off valves as well as the fuel inlet points upward, instead of downward on the oem carbs. So you have to do a different fuel line routing. And not using the original fuel shut off valve.


----------

